
China and India lead in greening of the world through land-use management - mhb
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41893-019-0220-7
======
NicoJuicy
That's deceptive.

China is off-loading coal and building it in other countries. It's despicable

[https://www.npr.org/2019/04/29/716347646/why-is-china-
placin...](https://www.npr.org/2019/04/29/716347646/why-is-china-placing-a-
global-bet-on-coal?t=1566247339933)

------
dimitar
I don't understand, part of this greening is through more agriculture, which
probably means more energy use to till, irrigate and fertilize these fields.
Is this on net more or less carbon dioxide in the atmosphere?

